

Music lovers pursue technologies to return to high fidelity - schintan
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/story/2012-02-04/nashville-sound-quality/52963362/1?csp=34news

======
teovall
How did they not have even a single mention of SACD, DSD or PDM?

